# OPI`s Wide Brush - Can I buy separately?



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 5, 2009)

I have some older bottles of OPI nail polish but I love *luuuuuuvvvv* the wide brush. Using the older skinny brush doesnt give me the same results that I am used to with the wider brush.

Is there anywhere I can buy OPI`s Pro Wide Brush


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 6, 2009)

You could save a wide brush from a used up bottle and wash it off with nailpolish remover everytime ur done with it and then use warm water/shampoo to soften it up each time u use it again. 

I have done that b4 with drugstore polishes that came with crappy brushes. lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_You could save a wide brush from a used up bottle and wash it off with nailpolish remover everytime ur done with it and then use warm water/shampoo to soften it up each time u use it again. 

I have done that b4 with drugstore polishes that came with crappy brushes. lol_

 
That really works, i have done that before, i do not like the older brush either..


----------

